# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a mysterious entrance!

## XCali

Create a map around a mysterious entrance.  :Smile: 

Like a village having this ancient door in nearby woods. Or a city built to protect a door that hides a great secret. Or underwater ruins that obscure a lost tomb. Ect.


(Sorry!  :Shocked:   I thought it would look alright with the bigger YES in the poll, but after seeing it... Anyway, I can't edit it, so, yeah sorry about that.)

----------

